# Lazy me would like to start working out, any advice?



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello everyone !

So I'm 22 now and even though I look quite slim and am a tiny bit underweight, I would like to tone up a bit. I started by doing one crunch one day, two the next and I've done 15 crunches today (it's my 4th day). I also started running, I can do 10 minutes without tiring my legs too much.

The thing is I want to start very slowly to make sure I can keep up the rhythm and go as far as I can. Last summer was my first time attempting to run and I could only do 2'30 minutes, by the second week, I could run for 45 minutes non-stop so I was pretty pleased with myself. I know I can do this again, all I need to do is to secure a time slot where I wouldn't be disturbed.

I've looked up a few youtube fitness videos and I've been feeling down: all these women have chiseled bodies and even though I have a youthful figure, I can't help comparing my body and my efforts to theirs (seriously they can do crazy tiring stuff with such apparent ease!) and now I just want to stop all my efforts.

What piece of advice do you have for me? Should I not watch these videos until I've started enjoying the effort of working out? Is it normal to feel this way? Will I feel strong and enjoy working out at some point?


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want to look more `athletic` running wont get you there(high intensity sprinting will though). resistance training is what chisels the body and makes you athletic.

You sound motivated which is good. avoid unnecessary sources of things that demotivate you like the youtube vids.
The only thing you should be comparing yourself to is _*yourself*_ if you did not workout.


----------



## Daniellekk (Dec 15, 2014)

I use those apps on app store on my phone, like 30 day workout challenge, they start off relatively easy then get harder. Usually like sit-ups, crunches, planks and such but i'm sure there are cardio ones too


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ease yourself into a habit slowly, "Workouts" and "exercising" won't make you swole a-uh fit, I meant fit, it's habits.
What I'm trying to say is do that weird thing where people do a sit up when they watch TV, then start doing situps on your own, add pushups, add stretches, eventually making a warm-up routine which would pave the way to jogging, and then work from there where you want to go.

Also dieting <not going on a diet, picking specific foods for nutrional/caloric intake [not a nutriotionist, go look for info]> helps a lot.
And yes, you can eat unhealthy food, it's mostly about calories/sugars/energy, and not using them that makes people fat.

Also, don't give up, some people get into the habit in weeks, some in years.


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey thanks everyone! You've all been seriously helpful ! I'm doing what @*aef8234 *mentioned I should be doing and it works! So yeah, I'll keep it up !!*

*


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I joined a gym 10 days ago and, through going for an hour 5 times a week and doing moderate exercise, there already is a noticable improvement in muscle tone and general fitness.

...but actually, all I'm really aiming for is being able to fit into my jeans again - I'm not at all interested at becoming super lean and toned. I've set myself a *realistic* and *acheivable* goal and that I think is key: You're far better off thinking what's possible given your current level of fitness, lifestyle and what _smaller steps_ you can take to become more fitter/thinner/toned/etc. While trying to obtain that 'perfect body' is admirable, I feel it's going to do more harm good in the end. You work hard, exhaust yourself, see that you've got a long way to go and then eventually give up. While I've certainly gotten a bit flabby recently, I reckon I'm about 3-4 weeks away from reaching my target weight, thus I'm motivated to keep going. 

Also, don't worry about the girls on youtube. Firstly, we are all built genetically different - it's a sad fact of life that some people put on muscle really easily whilst others don't. Secondly, I can assure you that all of those girls have probably been doing regular exercise for years to get that toned. You haven't, so don't expect it to be an easy snap-of-the-fingers deal.


----------



## Dynamitetalks (Sep 21, 2012)

So many people want to exercise today but not want to be an elite athlete, my advice to you is to find a way to turn all the hard work into a profit. 

Investing in a pole and start doing pole dance will make you more fit and at the same time you'll be able to land a job once you've build up a good base and have nice movements.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Flowerpot92 said:


> I've looked up a few youtube fitness videos and I've been feeling down: all these women have chiseled bodies and even though I have a youthful figure, I can't help comparing my body and my efforts to theirs (seriously they can do crazy tiring stuff with such apparent ease!) and now I just want to stop all my efforts.


You need to change this attitude. Use these people as inspiration. I like to look at others who are fitter than me and think I can work towards that level. Use the as your goal.

Also remember, they may have been doing it for years. Just be realistic, it is going to take time and effort. Small, persistent steps. Do not be afraid to lift very heavy weights, those 4kg dumbbells will not get you far.

I would watch the videos to learn the exercises, the techniques to correct movement. 

Crunches and running will not do a lot for you. Try to look for some programmes or classes that will challenge your whole body. Pole dancing is good, it is like calisthenics. Perhaps yoga or pilates. Use running to supplement these activities. 

ENTJ quick judgement: Work on your inner beauty too, not just the outside. You shouldn't be comparing yourself and then putting yourself down.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

There's two roads you can go down. Bulking and cutting. 

If you want to pack on more muscle (definitely recommended especially if you are skinny), then you're going to have to bulk. There are also two types of bulking. A clean bulk and a dirty bulk. A clean bulk will be a controlled diet and depending on situation, may include cardio. The clean bulk will help you gain mass while MINIMIZING increase in body fat. You will also gain only about half as fast as a dirty bulk. A dirty bulk does not mean cupcakes and pizza, but there is a lot more leeway and a lot more caloric intake. This will require you stuffing your face with protein packed foods such as milk or nuts. You will gain fast and you will get big, but you will also put on body fat which is okay especially if you are already skinny.

Now, for cutting. It is recommended that you do a bulk for 3-6 months, and then work on a cut for around 2-4 months. This, as you guessed is where you are going to be shaving off that flub-flub. Think of this phase as sculpting those rippling muscles that are hidden by your newfound jellyrolls (just kidding you won't gain that much fat). Your diet will consist of a stricter, low caloric intake, but still high in protein to maintain muscle. Your workout routine will consist of HIT or something similar, or cardio, or both. I recommend HIT training, german volume training, or interval training. You can also do crossfit or P90x instead.

I'm not going to get into the specifics, but dieting is key and it is necessary to balance your macro nutrients and your caloric intake. You can find calculators and articles to help you along the way.

Damn, I just realized you're a chick... lol. I recommend you get on a good diet and do a fitness program like Crossfit and throw in some yoga. Remember, diet is key.


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

@Bassmasterzac, the more I read your post, the more horrified I got ! I couldn't understand anything (which is also because English is not my first language) and it seemed like I read "you need to get fat Flowerpot92" + "you need to train like a soldier" and in my head there was a strong and resounding _*NO*_ hahaha .

Okay so basically, I need to control my diet (meaning loads of fibers and lean meat?) and do a good tiring workout session. The thing is, my body is naturally "womanly" and by that I mean that it's soft pretty much everywhere, apart from my back, shoulders, legs and arms. I've also been very much against exercise for a long time (apart from ragga dancehall) and I'm changing a decade long mindset so I'm getting there slowly.

To be honest, all I'm aiming for right now is enjoying the few minutes of exercise that I do so that I'd be intrinsically motivated to do more. Would that work?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Flowerpot92 said:


> @Bassmasterzac, the more I read your post, the more horrified I got ! I couldn't understand anything (which is also because English is not my first language) and it seemed like I read "you need to get fat Flowerpot92" + "you need to train like a soldier" and in my head there was a strong and resounding _*NO*_ hahaha .
> 
> Okay so basically, I need to control my diet (meaning loads of fibers and lean meat?) and do a good tiring workout session. The thing is, my body is naturally "womanly" and by that I mean that it's soft pretty much everywhere, apart from my back, shoulders, legs and arms. I've also been very much against exercise for a long time (apart from ragga dancehall) and I'm changing a decade long mindset so I'm getting there slowly.
> 
> To be honest, all I'm aiming for right now is enjoying the few minutes of exercise that I do so that I'd be intrinsically motivated to do more. Would that work?


Now, that's funny haha. I literally wrote ALL that and then scrolled up to re-skim your post, then I realized you were a girl, then I face palmed.

So, yeah a good diet (with a caloric deficit) and workout sessions. I think fiber is overrated, but still good. Focus on lean meats as you said, complex carbs, and don't forget the fat. Fat is good for you. Just limit the trans fat.

Honestly, if it works for you it works. I disagree with what you're doing, though. The fact that you said you are changing a decade old mindset backs up what I'm suggesting. It is HARD to break old habits, but it can be done. The way I would approach it is full on. Pedal to the metal. Gunning it all the way to the finish line.

This will give you the shock you need to break out of your bad mindset. And the more effort you put into achieving your goals, the easier it will be to overcome them, and the more you will reap the benefit.

“Life is a train that stops at no stations; you either jump abroad or stand on the platform and watch as it passes.” Yasmina Khadra


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bassmasterzac haha I will do my best then. 

I see you quoted Yasmina Khadra !! Have you read some of his books? If so, which ones?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@Flowerpot92 Gotta be honest I have never even heard of the guy. You said english was your secondary language and that stirred my interest as to where you were from. Then I saw that quote, googled Yasmina Khadra and found a quote that basically summed up what I was telling you. 

I thought it might motivate you. Sorry not sorry. :tongue:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't do it. Fight the power.


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bassmasterzac Very smart, very very smart. You'll go far (if you don't reveal your tricks!!!)


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

emberfly said:


> Don't do it. Fight the power.


With what?
A tomato?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Gudetama (Feb 9, 2015)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


>


related: I find that motivational pictures such as on Get Motivated! can help a lot roud:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Airsoft - may not be your speed but I find shooting people quite relaxing - best part is u dont have to go to a gym and ur out in nature

yea it's for girls too


----------



## SweetSunshine7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Start small. Find something you like to do and go from there. Start with a brisk walk perhaps and then be consistent...move up to running. The key is finding something you enjoy doing so it pulls you into doing it rather than feeling like you have to discipline yourself. Also, I like to reward myself with a coffee or something I enjoy after the fact. Alternatively you could hang a bikini up in your room, right where you have to look at it everyday to remind yourself why you are doing this....just find a good reason to do it for yourself. Start right NOW!


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Join a boxercise class.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

The Proof said:


> Airsoft - may not be your speed but I find shooting people quite relaxing - best part is u dont have to go to a gym and ur out in nature
> 
> yea it's for girls too
> 
> ...


YEah, but the customization fo your gear, the vests, etc, it's a bit eugh.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> YEah, but the customization fo your gear, the vests, etc, it's a bit eugh.


Airsoft was the shit back in the day. We made a team and played a lot. After a while, airsoft got kind of lame so we vowed that when we got old enough, we'd play with real guns using sammunition instead.

I've still got my P90 that's fully tricked out - 90% of the parts are upgraded. That thing shoots like lightning... I have a box mag that holds 1500 rounds on it and it's gone within seconds... literally.

If OP does want to get into airsoft... she doesn't need to worry about a gun she can just buy mine. :wink:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Airsoft was the shit back in the day. We made a team and played a lot. After a while, airsoft got kind of lame so we vowed that when we got old enough, we'd play with real guns using sammunition instead.
> 
> I've still got my P90 that's fully tricked out - 90% of the parts are upgraded. That thing shoots like lightning... I have a box mag that holds 1500 rounds on it and it's gone within seconds... literally.
> 
> If OP does want to get into airsoft... she doesn't need to worry about a gun she can just buy mine. :wink:


I made a turret, and then got a drone.
And then a grenade launcher.
I put all of them together to make a metal gear.
I liked calling it METAL GEAR CID.
For Combat Interface Drone.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> I made a turret, and then got a drone.
> And then a grenade launcher.
> I put all of them together to make a metal gear.
> I liked calling it METAL GEAR CID.
> For Combat Interface Drone.


Sounds like Call of Duty... lol

So, Honey Boo Boo is dancing perfectly in sync with my music.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Sounds like Call of Duty... lol
> 
> So, Honey Boo Boo is dancing perfectly in sync with my music.


It was more like a turret with mech spider legs so it can touch down on the ground, and then use a grenade launcher and a machine gun all at once.

I also put random mp3s in it.
Nothing more hilarious than gunning down people with airsoft bullets and grenades, than doing it while the barney theme music is playing.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

If you are truly interested in muscle tone and are underweight, don't bother much with running or cardio machines like the elliptical. Weight training and high intensity interval training will be your best bet. 

If the will is there but you lack motivation or knowledge about what to do, I highly recommend taking group fitness classes. For example, these classes are GREAT! I do plenty of independent work with weights and etc, but on days when I am feeling apathetic, these classes really help me change up my routine and stay motivated. Especially when it comes to cardio. Find treadmills and ellpitcals boring? Try a HIIT class. Amazing. Especially if you attend enough and the trainers get to know you. If you miss a class, they will ask where you were next time they see you. :wink:

Plus, classes provide a great opportunity to learn how to lift without having to pay for a personal trainer or the pressure of learning alone in a packed weight room at the gym. Plus, many women take these classes so you don't have to feel intimidated. 

I started out knowing nothing about weights. I listened and watched carefully in classes. Now I can travel anywhere and hold my own in the free weight rooms while being the only woman present.


----------

